# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Ντουνεκόβουτα;

## peristeria

Τι λένε τα ντουνεκόβουτα(πέταγμα, πέσιμο, μυαλό, κλπ);

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

λένε το περιστέρι που βγαίνει από τη διασταύρωση μεταξύ βουτάς και ντουνεκιου.

----------


## peristeria

> λένε το περιστέρι που βγαίνει από τη διασταύρωση μεταξύ βουτάς και ντουνεκιου.


Μάλλον δεν σου έδωσα να καταλάβεις. Δεν ρώτησα ποιά λένε ντουνεκόβουτα αλλά τι λένε σαν περιστέρια(όσον αφορά το πέταγμα το πέσιμο το μυαλό κλπ). Μπορούν να βγουν και όρθια πουλιά αν βάλεις το ντουνέκι με όρθια βούτα;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

τα ντουνέκια και οι βουτες είναι περιστέρια που εκτελούν ακροβατικές επιδείξεις. Όμως άλλος ο τρόπος που εκτελεί κάθοδο ένα ντουνέκι και άλλος της βούτας. άρα με το να ζευγαρώσεις αυτά τα δυο το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι να βγάλεις περιστέρια που θα εκτελούν κάτι ενδιάμεσο. έχω δει τέτοια διασταύρωση και πέταγμα τέτοιον περιστεριών, άλλα το αποτέλεσμα δεν μου άρεσε. τα πουλιά εκτελούσαν την κάθοδο που κάνει η βούτα άλλα είχαν ανοιχτά τα φτερά τους και όταν πέφταν άνοιγαν.Δεν μπορούν να καρφώσουν (να φτάσουν πάρα πολύ ψηλά) και αν καρφώσουν θέλουν πολύ ώρα, δεν πέφτουν με βοή,δεν πέφτουν ευθεία.όταν πέφτουν όπως σου είπα ανοίγουν.Για μένα δεν πρέπει να ζευγαρώνουμε την βούτα με άλλα περιστέρια (αν και πολύ περιστεραδες το κάνουν).

----------


## peristeria

Σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο. Δε μου απάντησες όμως μπορούν να βγουν και όρθια πουλιά; Αυτό που είδες ήταν όρθιο; Με παραξένεψε που άνοιγαν τα φτερά τα περιστέρια. Υπάρχουν ντουνέκια και ντουνέκια βέβαια όπως βούτες και βούτες και έτσι θα βγάζουν και διαφορές στις διασταυρώσεις τους. Τα πουλιά αυτά προήλθαν από σφιχτά ντουνέκια; Αν θέλεις εξήγησε μου και τι εννοείς ντουνέκι γιατί σε ένα άλλο θέμα μάλλον για κάτι άλλο μιλούσες που κάνει τούμπες. 


> εδω ενα βιντεο απο τα ντουνεκια η κουτρουμαδες,βλεποντας το βιντεο θα καταλαβετε γιατι πηραν αυτο το δευτερο ονομα. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfkL8haFBOk&NR=1

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

για αυτό μιλάω. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11gr8S_dHkU&NR=1

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

τα ντουνεκια είναι δικιά μας ράτσα, άλλοι λένε  ότι έχουν τούρκικη προέλευση,άλλοι λένε ότι είναι δίκη μας ράτσα.τα ντουνέκια  είναι πολύ καλά περιστέρια.πολλοί τα λένε και κουτρουμαδες λογού της τούμπας που κάνουν δηλ.ονομασία από το πέταγμα που κάνουν(τουλάχιστον έτσι τα ακούω εδώ στην βόρεια Ελλάδα).να πω ότι αυτά τα πουλιά δεν τα πετάς όλα μαζί.τα δίνης να πετάξουν κατά δυάδες η τριάδες.
Όταν πετάνε ως προς το ανέβασμα δεν κάνουν τούμπες.ακόμα όταν φτάσουν σε μεγάλο ύψος και πετάν κάνουν πολύ λίγες τούμπες.
Όταν τους δώσεις την εντολή για να κατέβουν,δηλ.όταν βγάζεις περιστέρια  από το κουμάσι για να τα ρίξεις αρχίζουν και πέφτουν κάνοντας τούμπες,τα καλά ντουνέκια κάνουν τόσο γρήγορα της τούμπες που βλέπεις μια μπάλα από το ουρανό να πέφτει.να πω ακόμα ότι καθώς έπεφταν από τον ουρανό και από την ταχύτητα που είχαν και  με της τούμπες που κάνουν πολλά δεν έβλεπαν ότι έφταναν στο έδαφος και σκοτώθηκαν πάρα πολλά περιστέρια έτσι.έχω τύχη να είμαι παρόν στο παρελθόν που είδα ντουνεκι στο πέσιμο να καρφώνετε πάνω στην ταράτσα και έσκασε στην κυριολεξία.εδώ θα έλεγα ότι πιο συχνά θύματα είναι νεαρά περιστέρια.ένας έμπυρος περιστεράς μπορεί να το χειριστή καλά με διάφορους τρόπους ώστε να αποφυγή τέτοια ατυχήματα.δηλ.φωνάζοντας,σ  υρίζοντας η ακόμα στο παρελθόν πόλοι περιστεραδες έπαιρναν ένα τενεκέ και τον κτυπούσαν προκαλώντας θόρυβο μόλις έβλεπαν ότι έφτανε σχεδόν στην γη η ταράτσα.έτσι αν είσαι έμπυρος μπορείς να το χειριστείς θα έλεγα σκετικα εύκολα.παντός είναι δύσκολα περιστέρια για έναν άπυρο που θα ασχοληθεί πρώτη φορά με περιστέρια.θα τον έλεγα για αρχή να βάλει άλλα περιστέρια.(μυσιρακια η παπαγάλους)ιδανικά περιστέρια για έναν που ξεκινάει.δείτε εδώ ένα βίντεο πως στο τσαφ πέρασε πάνω από την σκεπη.    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J2GEL9OUCE   να πω ότι πρέπει να βάζουμε ζευγάρι τα καλύτερα μεταξύ τους δηλ.αυτά που έχουν αυτό το χάρισμα σε μεγαλύτερο επίπεδο για να βγουν καλά νεα περιστέρια με αυτό το χάρισμα.από όλα τα περιστέρια που θα έχουμε καπια θα ανταποκρίνονται πιο γρήγορα στην εντολή που τα δίνουμε να πέσουν και καπια λίγο πιο αργά.αυτό που  θα πέσει πρώτο δηλ.ανταποκρίνεται πρώτο στην εντολή μας λέμε ότι είναι ακουσιαρικο περιστέρι γιατί ακούει πρώτο την εντολή μας.άλλη το λένε κεσεμι.γενικά παιδιά ο κόσμος των περιστεριών είναι πολύπλοκος ανάλογα με τη περιστέρια θα ασχοληθείς.για αυτό και έμενα με συναρπάζουν.και για αυτό έγραψα στο παρελθόν στο φόρουμ ότι και εγώ ακόμα μαθαίνω.από αυτά τα λίγα που ξέρω προσπαθώ να σας δώσω καπιες πληροφορίες για τα περιστέρια.όσο άφορα τα ακροβατικά περιστέρια είναι μοναδικά.

----------


## peristeria

Νίκο διάβασες τι σε ρώτησα;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο. Δε μου απάντησες όμως μπορούν να βγουν και όρθια πουλιά; Αυτό που είδες ήταν όρθιο; Με παραξένεψε που άνοιγαν τα φτερά τα περιστέρια. Υπάρχουν ντουνέκια και ντουνέκια βέβαια όπως βούτες και βούτες και έτσι θα βγάζουν και διαφορές στις διασταυρώσεις τους. Τα πουλιά αυτά προήλθαν από σφιχτά ντουνέκια; Αν θέλεις εξήγησε μου και τι εννοείς ντουνέκι γιατί σε ένα άλλο θέμα μάλλον για κάτι άλλο μιλούσες που κάνει τούμπες. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από n-i-k-o-s
> 
> εδω ενα βιντεο απο τα ντουνεκια η κουτρουμαδες,βλεποντας το βιντεο θα καταλαβετε γιατι πηραν αυτο το δευτερο ονομα. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfkL8haFBOk&NR=1


  αυτά εδώ που δείχνω σε αυτό το βίντεο  είναι τα  Roller.Το όνομα Oriental Roller μόνοι μας λέει από την προέλευσή του.  Σύμφωνα με Prutz (1886) του αγώνα έφθασε στη Γερμανία από Smirna, την Τουρκία σε όλη την Ελλάδα, τη Μακεδονία, τη Βοσνία-Ερζεγοβίνη και Κροατία. Düringen (1932) τόνισε την ίδια πεποίθηση. Freisberg (στο βιβλίο Wittig-α, 1923) ερεύνησε για πολλά χρόνια την προέλευση των εν λόγω πτηνών και αυτός επίσης, πιστεύει ότι το Oriental Rollers προήλθε από Smirna στην Τουρκία.  Για το λόγο αυτό, αυτό το πουλί πηγαίνει επίσης από το όνομα της Σμύρνης Roller . Στη Γερμανία (1914) το πρώτο Oriental Roller (Orijentalische Roller) σύλλογος ιδρύθηκε. Ξεκίνησε από τους κτηνοτρόφους που τους τέθηκαν.  Είμαστε ευγνώμονες γι 'αυτό το σύλλογο για να βοηθήσει τη διατήρηση και διάδοση της Ανατολικής Roller.   http://orientalroller.tripod.com/ δες εδώ την ιστορία τους.έβαλα πιο παλιά αυτό το βίντεο ώστε να δουν τα μέλη τα ακροβατικά περιστέρια. τώρα που ρωτάς αν βγαίνουν πουλιά όρθια.όχι δεν βγαίνουν όρθια πουλιά δηλ.δεν κάνουν το ανέβασμα της βουτάς.πολύ σπάνια να βγει τέτοιο ντουνεκοβουτο.αυτά που είδα ανέβαιναν με γύρους. πιστεύω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## GAKOS

::  Λοιπον παιδια δεν μπορεις ποτε με την πρωτη διασταβρωση να περιμενεις να βγαλεις μια καινουργια ρατσα.
το μονο που καταφερνης ειναι να μπερδεψεις το αιμα ετσι οστε να βγαλεις ενα περιστερι οχι τωσο καθαρο και με αυτον τον τροπο
να μην ειναι τωσο εβαλοτο στις αρωστιες και στο πεταμα ολα τα υπολοιπα περισευουν...
το ποιο θα ειναι το αποτελεσμα δεν υπαρχει στανταρ.
σε καποιες περιοχες παλιοτερα τα ειχαμε για να χτυπιομαστε με τους αντιζηλους στον αερα.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

Κωστα απλός αναφέρουμε αυτήν την διασταύρωση γιατί είναι ευρέως πολύ γνωστή.δεν είναι λίγοι οι περιστεραδες που έχουν κάνει αυτή την διασταύρωση,όσο αφορά το αποτέλεσμα της διασταυρώσεις αυτής και εγώ πιστεύω ότι τα νέα περιστέρια που θα βγουν παίζει ρόλο το πόσο κάλο θα είναι το ντουνεκι και το πόσο καλό θα είναι η βούτα.δηλ.αν είναι καλά περιστέρια η δυο γονείς θα πάρεις πιο καλά ντουνεκοβουτα από ένα άλλο ζευγάρι πιο κακής ποιότητας.οπότε τίποτα δεν είναι στάνταρ.χτες που μιλούσα με έναν φίλο μου που είχε ντουνεκοβουτα μου είπε ότι έβγαζε ντουνεκοβουτα που ανεβεναν όπως σχεδόν η βούτα.οπότε ανατρέπει αυτό που σας έγραψα ότι δεν έχουν κάθετη άνοδο άλλα ανεβαίνουν ανοικτά με κύκλους.εγώ τέτοια ντουνεκοβουτα με κάθετη άνοδο δεν έχω δει.αλλά δεν έχω και κανέναν λόγο να τον αμφισβητήσω.ίσως παίζει ρόλο προς τα που θα μιαζει πιο πολύ το νέο περιστέρι.δηλ.πιο πολύ προς την μεριά της βουτάς η και το αντίθετο.αλλά όλα αυτά είναι σχετικά.αν και δεν είχα πότε εγώ τέτοια περιστέρια του θεάματος.όλα αυτά σας τα λέω από εμπειρίες του παρελθόντος.αλλιώς είναι να έχεις χρόνια τέτοια περιστέρια και να έχεις κάνει πολλές τέτοιες διασταυρώσεις και αλλιώς είναι να έχεις δει τέτοια περιστέρια 5,10,20,50 φορές.σίγουρα αυτός που έχει τέτοια περιστέρια έχει και πιο πολύ γνώση και εμπειρια.

----------

